# Tendinopathy



## JulesofColorado (Jul 27, 2010)

How would you code tendinopathy?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 27, 2010)

I would code 727.9.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Vanessa :0


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jul 27, 2010)

No problem!


----------

